# Gooseneck, Tandem duals or triple axle?



## Mark13

I'm looking into getting a flatbed gooseneck with atleast a 20,000lb gvwr. I'll most likely be buying used and am finding plenty of tandem dual axle trailers with 10k or 12k axles and triple axle trailers with 7k axles. I've only pulled tandem dual goosenecks (a PJ and a Hillsboro 700) so I'm looking for some help from those who have pulled a triple axle. The trailer would be used for everything, atvs, vehicles, bobcats, hay, other farm equipment, etc. It might see some long trips on the highway but most of it's use will be local.
Most everyone around here that I've talked to has only pulled tandem dual goosenecks and can't help me out. I don't want to spend the money on a triple axle, get it loaded down and realize I hate it. 


On a side note, what's the word on Load Trail trailers? I see quite a few of them for sale but never looked at one up close. Good trailers or poor quality? Paint quality, overall fit and finish, quality of axles, jacks, etc?


----------



## erkoehler

Make sure you get it plated properly, they're cracking down hard around here. They'll make you drive all the way to a scale or the state scale which is not close.

You running D plates yet?


----------



## LoneCowboy

You need a CDL class A to do that. (over 26k CGVW), you realize that right?

anyway, triple axle trailers suck
you always strip a tire when turning

tandem duals are the way to go.


----------



## Triple L

How about an aluminum deckover with 2-8K torsion axles... Since the trailer only weights 3500 lbs you still got A LOT of payload


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1258512 said:


> Make sure you get it plated properly, they're cracking down hard around here. They'll make you drive all the way to a scale or the state scale which is not close.
> 
> You running D plates yet?


I'm running D plates now and got the safety lane inspection.
I'd be sure to jump through all the hoops to make them happy and try and thin my wallet out even more.



LoneCowboy;1258535 said:


> You need a CDL class A to do that. (over 26k CGVW), you realize that right?
> 
> anyway, triple axle trailers suck
> you always strip a tire when turning
> 
> tandem duals are the way to go.


I'm aware of the license requirements needed for such truck and trailer combos, been looking into it a lot.

Thanks for the tip on the tires, I was worried about the same thing.



Triple L;1258569 said:


> How about an aluminum deckover with 2-8K torsion axles... Since the trailer only weights 3500 lbs you still got A LOT of payload


Cost is probably a lot higher though isn't it? How does the trailer handle over loading?


----------



## Jelinek61

Triple axles are fine if your running highway all day but once your in town they suck. Lots more tire wear when turning and with the duals you have two more tires (8 total) holding the weight compared to the six on a triple axle. I guess a negative for the dual would be two more tires to take care of and replace when the time comes


----------



## bighornjd

Don't get a triple. You get 2 more brakes but the brakes on a tandem dual will be bigger and do fine. You get too much twisting and tire scrubbing with a triple and if you blow a tire you're down till its fixed. Having duals can get you back home. It's 2 more tires to replace when they wear out, but's it's also 2 more to help support the load, and I'd venture to guess the tires on a triple would wear out faster due to the increased wear from turning. JMO. I've seen a few tri-axles around here but they aren't very popular I imagine for good reason, and those that I've talked to who have pulled both say tandem dual all the way. I was looking at tri-axle goosenecks a few years ago and was steered away by more than one knowledgable person. Good luck.


----------



## BDEMOTT

Whats the purpose of getting a 20k trailer to tow with a 3/4ton truck? Are you going big to to have room to haul heavier things with a different truck further down the road? why not just get a dual axle 14K?


----------



## IC-Smoke

Tandem dual!!

buying a used trailer look for cracks in the welds around the axles and neck (any twisting stress point)

buying any trailer new look for the paint quality! most sit outside and rot away in a no-time!

I went with Corn Pro. as I could drive on the ramps when they were folded on the deck and arn't a cheap built trailer.


----------



## Mark13

BDEMOTT;1259093 said:


> Whats the purpose of getting a 20k trailer to tow with a 3/4ton truck? Are you going big to to have room to haul heavier things with a different truck further down the road? why not just get a dual axle 14K?


I'd overload a 14k trailer in about 3 seconds if it's like most things. By the time you take away the trailer weight your able to put 8k, maybe 9k on the trailer at the most? One good sided skid loader, bucket, and a pusher and there's your 14k+



IC-Smoke;1259194 said:


> I went with Corn Pro. as I could drive on the ramps when they were folded on the deck and arn't a cheap built trailer.


I'm starting to see a few more Corn Pro's around here. I've pulled a friends tag livestock trailer that was a corn pro and it pulled nice. I'd get ramps similar to yours so I can park stuff further back on the deck or set big squares or round bales on them.


----------



## cold_and_tired

I had a 45' triple axle when I was hot shotting but got rid of it because of stability issues. Whenever I had a tall load, the trailer would lean pretty hard in corners and with a stiff cross wind.

I went to a spread axle 50' tandem dual and it was a night and day difference. 

Now I have a 20'+5' tandem single for hauling my equipment. It has a 14k lb capacity and has been enough for my needs. My last load was a CAT 252B, its bucket, my pusher, the skid snowplow, my ATV and a snowblower. I went across the scales at 24k. The trailer axles had 13,900 and the rest was on the truck. 

I'm not sure about Chevy's towing capacity but my truck is rated at 20k lbs GCWR. I was over that and I sure felt it. I sure wouldn't want to be going down the road with a 20k lb trailer and an 8k lb truck.

If you feel you really need a tandem dual trailer, you should really look at one ton and up trucks both for your safety and for the safety of those on the road.

My typical load is a skid with some assorted tools. My GCWR is usually 19-20,000 lbs. That's plenty of weight for my fat old girl to move around town.

Nevertheless, tandem duals are much more stable than single wheel axles.


----------



## Mark13

cold_and_tired;1259296 said:


> I'm not sure about Chevy's towing capacity but my truck is rated at 20k lbs GCWR. I was over that and I sure felt it. I sure wouldn't want to be going down the road with a 20k lb trailer and an 8k lb truck.
> 
> If you feel you really need a tandem dual trailer, you should really look at one ton and up trucks both for your safety and for the safety of those on the road.
> 
> My typical load is a skid with some assorted tools. My GCWR is usually 19-20,000 lbs. That's plenty of weight for my fat old girl to move around town.
> 
> Nevertheless, tandem duals are much more stable than single wheel axles.


I'm not sure what my GCWR is but it's probably high teens or so. 
With the trailer at max or higher capacity it would be short trips, field to farm, etc. No loading it up with 20k and hitting the highway and hoping for the best. Backroads, private land, etc. The roads are the type where if you see 4 cars a day it's a high traffic day. If it becomes a common load I'd consider switching to a heavier truck if I can see the need and justify such a purchase.


----------



## Triple L

Why don't u have your boss buy the trailer since it sounds like its mostly all for his work to begin with???

You'll never recoup the cost if your mostly using it for just him and don't really need a trailer that heavy to begin with....

A 27' aluminum with 2-8K axles is $11,000 and that's canadian


----------



## Marek

Load and Trail trailers are the people who originally owned PJs trailers. They are built with certified steel not the stuff Pjs is now using. Its my understanding that alot of the Pj trailers are now made in south of the boarder and some are even made in China. Our local dealer has carried them for years is dropping them stating that he will not sell a product produced outside of this country. Its a shame more buisiness owners dont feel this way.


----------



## cretebaby

For farm/off road use I would get tandem super singles.


----------



## Greenmtboy

I would go with tandem duals, you will be much happier. Not sure how long your thinking? Maybe I missed that but, make sure you get one with a torque tube. The torque tube will help to keep the trailer for twisting with a uneven load. Check this out this video http://www.bigtextrailers.com/trailers/goosenecks.html I don't think you can go wrong with a Big Tex, plus it shows you the torque tube. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Mark13

Triple L;1259303 said:


> Why don't u have your boss buy the trailer since it sounds like its mostly all for his work to begin with???
> 
> You'll never recoup the cost if your mostly using it for just him and don't really need a trailer that heavy to begin with....
> 
> A 27' aluminum with 2-8K axles is $11,000 and that's canadian


I'm switching lines of work and doing more of my own stuff. My boss has a gooseneck, a rather nice one that I'd love to have but there's no way he'd sell it. 09 PJ, 28+5, dual tandems, triple ramps, enclosed chain box, dual jacks, led lights. Probably 2,000miles on it at the most.
The guy I work for now and I are kinda getting to the point that we disagree on most everything and I'm looking to purchase a gooseneck and a SS and kinda do my own thing. I'm hoping to end up working on a friends dairy farm but keep myself some what busy with SS work. Weather it's light dirt work, moving things around, picking up bales (I'd do my best to keep my truck and trailer parked to save the wear and tear on them when doing hay but if the pay is good enough I'd throw someone in my SS and I'd run my truck and trailer), whatever other jobs I can pick up and then plowing snow in the winter with it. I could just get a normal tandem axle bobcat trailer but I've found myself many times wishing the trailer was bigger when I'm working for a friend. I figure if I'm spending the money on a trailer I'm going to try and do it right so every other thought doesn't involve "I wish this trailer was bigger or rated for more weight" I can barrow smaller trailers if I need to get into a tight area but most people I know are a little leery of lending out their goosenecks. If I planned to keep working for my current boss I'd keep using his trailer and crappy loader tractors and what not but I'm tired of my current situation and need to do something about it and I think working for myself but having another job to fall back on might be what I need. Maybe my "business" plan won't make it and I'll have to sell the stuff, but I think if I make an effort and keep focused I'll do ok. Might be kinda slow right now since no one's bursting with money or doing alot of extra projects but hopefully things will start to gain speed.
^
I was going to post that last night but I got all done typing it up and hit submit and I got the server busy message. Doh! 



Greenmtboy;1259377 said:


> I would go with tandem duals, you will be much happier. Not sure how long your thinking? Maybe I missed that but, make sure you get one with a torque tube. The torque tube will help to keep the trailer for twisting with a uneven load. Check this out this video http://www.bigtextrailers.com/trailers/goosenecks.html I don't think you can go wrong with a Big Tex, plus it shows you the torque tube. Good luck and keep us posted.


I've looked into the torque tube stuff a litte and it looks like something I definitely want to have. It just makes finding a used trailer harder but I'm sure there are still some out there.

As for length, depends what I can get a good deal on. I'd like 25+5 but I'd go longer but I probably don't want any of this 35+5 business.


----------



## rob_cook2001

I agree with most people on here, go with the tandem dual. for hauling with a 3/4 or 1ton 25+5 is about the perfect size in my opinion. I am going to be buying a 25=5 tandem dual in the next month or so and just trying to figure out if I want a Diamond T or a EW. Mark, also make sure you get one with a sealed wiring harness, TQ tube and 2speed jacks.
Good luck,
Robert


----------



## dayexco

IC-Smoke;1259194 said:


> Tandem dual!!
> 
> buying a used trailer look for cracks in the welds around the axles and neck (any twisting stress point)
> 
> buying any trailer new look for the paint quality! most sit outside and rot away in a no-time!
> 
> I went with Corn Pro. as I could drive on the ramps when they were folded on the deck and arn't a cheap built trailer.


i must be looking at the pic wrong...that trailer in the pic...is a tandem...but no duals?


----------



## Bigfoot Brent

If you go with tandem 10,00LB axles, why not go with single 235\75R17.5 instead of dual LT235\85R16?. The 17.5" are an all steel radial (5000LB per tire rating)that will out last and pull easier than the 16"(3000LB per tire rating)


----------



## Mark13

dayexco;1259888 said:


> i must be looking at the pic wrong...that trailer in the pic...is a tandem...but no duals?


Your looking at it right. That's a tandem axle but just single tires. 14,000lb trailer with dual 7k axles.



Bigfoot Brent;1259924 said:


> If you go with tandem 10,00LB axles, why not go with single 235\75R17.5 instead of dual LT235\85R16?. The 17.5" are an all steel radial (5000LB per tire rating)that will out last and pull easier than the 16"(3000LB per tire rating)


Never really thought of it as an option. I'm sure I'd have to special order a trailer with those and finding a used trailer with 17.5's on it is going to be tough. Especially one with a torque tube and 17.5s might be impossible. If my budget was large enough for a new trailer I'd very much consider it.


----------

